# Niko's Thred



## spidy1

I don't have goats anymore, but still want to keep up with my TGS friends, so I am making Niko a thred for those of you that would like to fallow his adventures thru pictures.






















This one is perfect for the rainbow bridge, I have a contest going on FB to see who can edit it the best with the best massage for a tribute to our doge who have passed, PM me if you want the link, the contest will only be going for a few days...


----------



## toth boer goats

We love having you.


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like he is enjoying life!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Aww! We love having you and Niko here! You are both always welcome!


----------



## spidy1

Good thing, 'cous we here!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## spidy1




----------



## Iluvlilly!

Aww Niko's so cute, or should I say handsome lol:inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Sfgwife

spidy1 said:


> Good thing, 'cous we here!!!
> View attachment 180753


I love him! What kind of flower is that. It looks neat! Is it invasive at all? Perennial? Reseed itself? Whould it grow in north carolina?


----------



## spidy1

Sfgwife said:


> I love him! What kind of flower is that. It looks neat! Is it invasive at all? Perennial? Reseed itself? Whould it grow in north carolina?


it is a highland Cholla cactus not in flower, flowers are red, yellow, white or orange,
yes perennial,
it is native to AZ, not invasive,
probably would not grow up north unless you keep it in a pot inside, the lowland desert Chollas are the "jumping cactus" the highland cactus aren't bad but they will stick you if you touch them


----------



## spidy1




----------



## toth boer goats

Nice pic.


----------



## spidy1

MUST be Safe!!! A massage to all of us, Niko seas "Be safe everybody"


----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove::haha:


----------



## spidy1




----------



## Sfgwife

spidy1 said:


> it is a highland Cholla cactus not in flower, flowers are red, yellow, white or orange,
> yes perennial,
> it is native to AZ, not invasive,
> probably would not grow up north unless you keep it in a pot inside, the lowland desert Chollas are the "jumping cactus" the highland cactus aren't bad but they will stick you if you touch them


Thanks! I will check them out! I and my grandmother have actually had some cactus.. i got mine from her... that lived outside year round here. . It had these eenie no see um stickers. Yuck! But the plant itself was pretty and when it bloomed was beautiful. The "jumping" part reminded me! I need find me some walking onions this year. .

I love the mask pic of him and in the daIsies too.

Eta... oops i missed the sticker part. :/. I read it as the other kind jas stickers and this one was not SO bad. Then i looked it up. Dang!


----------



## spidy1

The highland doesn't "jump" they still have nasty thorns on them, but just not as sensitive to something bothering them, the "jumping" kind will loose a whole branch into you if you just slightly brush near it, and to make it worse, the thorns are hooked so you can't just pull it out! first pic highland Cholla, second pic desert lowland Cholla, Highland has less thorns, purple flowers, lowland has so many thorns it looks fuzzy, yellow or orange flowers


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## spidy1

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


 No, thorny!!! LOL!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## spidy1




----------



## spidy1

His hair is SOOO perfect (second pic)!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1

I can't believe he TASTED the dandelion puff ball for the pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spidy1

"My crazy Mama got into the food color, darnit."
check out the Desert Paint Brush!!! (first pic)


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## spidy1




----------



## spidy1

Momma: "No don't eat it!!!" 
Niko: "Why not?"
Niko: "Fine, I'll just kitty bump it"


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## ksalvagno

Funny!


----------



## spidy1

Looking back...when we where a pup...


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh! ADORABLE! :inlove:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:up:X2!!!!


----------



## spidy1

Looking back farther still...


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness. :inlove:


----------



## Iluvlilly!

spidy1 said:


> Looking back farther still...
> View attachment 183657
> View attachment 183659
> View attachment 183661
> View attachment 183663
> View attachment 183665
> View attachment 183667
> View attachment 183669


Awww so cute:inlove::inlove: Was he born at your place?


----------



## MellonFriend

No no no no no! How did you know tiny puppies are my weakness?! The adorableness is killing me! :dazed:


----------



## Sfgwife

Oh my goodness! And i love how we see how his coloring changed SO much! I love him both ways! Does that happen to the CC most of the time?


----------



## ksalvagno

Way too cute!


----------



## spidy1

Iluvlilly! said:


> Awww so cute:inlove::inlove: Was he born at your place?


No, these pics are by his breeder, thankfully they are as addicted to pics as I am!!! 


Sfgwife said:


> Oh my goodness! And i love how we see how his coloring changed SO much! I love him both ways! Does that happen to the CC most of the time?


yes CC's change colors alot!!! it is normal, even now he is changing color, his hair, went from black to silver, I wonder what it will be next!!!


----------



## spidy1

Niko is so good about his flowers, Mama finds one, sits him with it, and he promptly smells it, then strikes a pose!!! Then he gets his expected cookie!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty flowers and makes a great photo with Niko.


----------



## spidy1

Hubby got us a sunflower!








We's a hot mess!


----------



## spidy1

You know that feeling when your arm falls asleep but you can't move because your pet is sleeping on it?








Guess what!? Niko just got hired to model for a small dog boutique shop online!!!! She hasn't got it up at this time but keep checking! TinyTudes.org


----------



## toth boer goats

Link doesn't take me anywhere?


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute!


----------



## Sfgwife

spidy1 said:


> You know that feeling when your arm falls asleep but you can't move because your pet is sleeping on it?
> View attachment 185501
> 
> Guess what!? Niko just got hired to model for a small dog boutique shop online!!!! She hasn't got it up at this time but keep checking! TinyTudes.org


Congrats!


----------



## spidy1

toth boer goats said:


> Link doesn't take me anywhere?


She hasent got it up yet, it will soon keep checking!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)(punch)


----------



## spidy1

Such a Good Boy!!!


----------



## spidy1

Little Where Wolf


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## spidy1

Only dog people understand... LOL!


----------



## spidy1

Found Niko looking at porn today...


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww love the glasses. Good to hear from y’all


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## spidy1

GoofyGoat said:


> Aww love the glasses. Good to hear from y'all


 We still here, just not nearly as often, pop in once in a wile to check messages and post pics!


----------



## spidy1

I so love my silver haired man!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------

